
Lockheed Martin and SSTL selected for Mars One’s first Unmanned Mission to Mars - prateekj
http://www.mars-one.com/en/mars-one-news/press-releases/11-news/517-lockheed-martin-and-sstl-selected-for-mars-one-s-first-unmanned-mission-to-mars
======
ChuckMcM
So land a lander, make a video, see if you can extract water, and see if you
can deploy and use a high bandwidth link.

All these things have already been done by other missions (caveat the video)
so I'm missing the point. Why not build an 'on orbit' vehicle assembly station
and assemble and launch your mission from there? None of that has been done
yet and we would learn lots and lots doing that.

